# Front seat panel removal and cable repair



## neilbmw (Aug 7, 2007)

Ciao All,
Would some one be so kind to share any information on fixing the cables of the power passenger seat? More than three years ago a mechanic friend fixed the driver side by cutting an inch of cable housing from most of the cables. Would someone pass on that procedure to me? 
I thank you in advance in helping keep my E32 in great shape.

Neil


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Go here http://bmwe32.masscom.net/

Should be under Information / Main links

Bookmark the site--there is a lot there


----------

